# Steven Furtick and Elevation Church



## Emmanuel (Feb 25, 2011)

I know a few people from a Reformed background who have started attending Elevation Church and say very positive things about the church. Elevation is a multi-site church that is centered around the Charlotte, NC area.

I've listened to one sermon on the church's website and I wasn't that impressed. It seemed like a pretty standard seeker-friendly message. During the sermon, Furtick states (brags?) that 1,100 people "accepted Jesus" during his church's Christmas Eve service. I thought it was interesting that Steven Furtick graduated from Southern Seminary.

I would really appreciate a mature assessment of Elevation Church. I don't want to be blinded by my liturgical traditionalism and reject the church simply by style rather than substance.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 25, 2011)

Steven Furtick is essentially a Perry Noble clone. For an analysis of his ministry, you can start here: Fighting for the Faith: Steven Furtick

When you have a bit more time, try this site: Pajama Pages » Furtick


----------

